# ♫ what do you listen to?



## Gurplex (Sep 25, 2009)

just out of curiosity, what do cubers usually listen too?
im running out of music and i cant find anymore, haha. band names please?


----------



## MW1990 (Sep 25, 2009)

Idk I listen to Asian Kung Fu Generation, Bump of Chicken, Younha, B.O.A, and some more Asian bands/pop singers  (the first two I found from Nakaji and Raiden's videos )


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 25, 2009)

USe the search. Search favourite band.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 25, 2009)

SYSTEM OF A DOWN

anime music

other stuff, ill have to check my mp3


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 25, 2009)

How did you make the music note in the title?


----------



## MW1990 (Sep 25, 2009)

♪♫ They are ASCII codes I think... Alt 13 and alt 14 (press and hold alt, press the numbers, then let go of alt) yield those characters. You have to use the numpad( or equivalent if you are on a laptop)


----------



## Davepencilguin (Sep 25, 2009)

Meatloaf is the greatest singer alive!
As for bands: Styx, REO Speedwagon, Nirvana, Kyuss, and Wolfmother.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 25, 2009)

MW1990 said:


> ♪♫ They are ASCII codes I think... Alt 13 and alt 14 (press and hold alt, press the numbers, then let go of alt) yield those characters. You have to use the numpad( or equivalent if you are on a laptop)



My laptop HAS a num pad!

♪♪♪♫


----------



## MW1990 (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol nicee  ♪yay♪ ♫


----------



## Tyson (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been using Pandora a bit more lately. My "Rachmaninoff" station and "Paganini" station have been playing a lot of good stuff. I'm not necessarily after Rachmaninoff and Paganini, but because Rachmaninoff and Paganini mostly wrote for the piano and violin respectively, I get more of that music. Along with the occasional symphony. But the Paginin station plays a Bach violin sonata or partita which is cool too.

Tchaikovsky Symphony 6 second movement has been at the top of my list lately, along with Mozart Piano Concerto 9.

In my humble opinion, if the music is stupid without the words, then the music is stupid. You simply enjoy the poetry.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 25, 2009)

oh yeah, and RATM is good, too bad they were before my time


----------



## teller (Sep 25, 2009)

Devin Townsend, 90% of the time.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 25, 2009)

OMG HOW YOU GET THAT EMOCOTION

beastie boys too (to bad they were before my time)

EDIT: oh, its just a picture


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Sep 25, 2009)

elcarc said:


> OMG HOW YOU GET THAT EMOCOTION
> 
> beastie boys too (to bad they were before my time)




beastie boys are cool, they are from my time - the 90s !


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 25, 2009)

Chamillionaire 100% of the time


----------



## Rama (Sep 25, 2009)

I listen Miles of Davis anytime of the day.
While typing this I'm listening to Jimmy Smith PWN-ing the Hammond B-3 organ.


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 25, 2009)

Galneryus is a good cubing band to listen to. It makes you feel like you can take over the world.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 25, 2009)

the band "an endless sporadic" at low volume is awesome for cubing


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 25, 2009)

I listen to anything that is good


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 25, 2009)

I listen to classical, no favourite composer though.

1414414141444144

EDIT: Alt14 doesn't work on Macs... because they're better.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 25, 2009)

I guess this is the 5th time I'm writing this. anyway,

The list goes (something) like this:
Chopin, Rachmaninoff, Liszt, Beethoven, Mozart, Bach, Vivaldi, Schubert, Schumann, Brahms, Gershwin, Bizet, Ravel, Shostakovich, etc... 

And the occasional Beatles, Queen, Abba, Frank Sinatra, Elvis, Louis Armstrong, Ella Fitzgerald and so on. %95 classical I would say. %90 of that is piano too.

Favorite pieces:

Chopin: Ballade No.1 and 4, Heroic Polonaise, Preludes No. 8 and 16, Scherzo No.2 and 3, Grand Waltz No. 1 and 2, Fantaisie Impromptu, Sonata No.2 and 3, Grand Polonaise and Fantaisie Brilliante etc.
Rachmaninoff: Prelude Op.3 No.2 and Op.23 No.5, Piano Concerto No.2 and 3, some of the Etudes Tableaux
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody No.2, Rhapsody Espagnole, Transcendental Etude No.4,5 and 10, La Campanella, Sonata, Liebestraum No.3, Grand Galop Chromatique ...
Beethoven: Sonatas: Moonlight, Appassionata, Tempest, Most of the symphonies, Emperor Piano Concerto ...
Vivaldi: 4 Seasons
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Brahms: Hungarian Dances, Piano Concerto No.1 and 2
Ravel: Scarbo, Bolero
Balakirev: Islamey

I could add so much more but I already spent too much time  I was bored I guess.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 25, 2009)

Galneryus, Dragonforce, Axenstar, Sabaton, Hammerfall etc.


----------



## bwatkins (Sep 25, 2009)

my iPod just shuffled this... 
1. Lynyrd Skynard 
2. The Beatles 
3. Elton John 
4. Chimaira 
5. Kelly Clarkson 
6. Iron Maiden 
7. Frank Sinatra 
8. KC & the Sunshine band 
9. Yo-Yo Ma 
10 Brooks & Dunn


----------



## Logan (Sep 25, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> I listen to classical, no favourite composer though.
> 
> 1414414141444144
> 
> EDIT: Alt14 doesn't work on Macs... because they're better.



Try ALT+F4


----------



## Edmund (Sep 25, 2009)

Panic! At the Disco
Green Day
Fall Out Boy
3OH!3
Cobra Starship
Streets of Rage
Simple Plan
(i feel when i cube listening to live music helps.)


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 25, 2009)

Logan said:


> Cyrok215 said:
> 
> 
> > I listen to classical, no favourite composer though.
> ...



Exposé & Spaces?


----------



## Carson (Sep 25, 2009)

A few of my favorites:

If you are into acoustic guitar, Andy McKee is amazing!





This band is getting pretty popular. I have heard that they have turned down contracts from major record labels because they want to make it big "on their own." They also have some pretty cool covers of hip hop songs done in an acoustic style on their youtube channel. "Boyce Avenue"





This group is a "bar band" called Gabby Johnson. I'm sure some of you have vacationed in Panama City Florida. They play frequently in a club there called "Spinnaker." I wouldn't be surprised at all if a few of you have seen them before.
MP3 File

And maybe some of my fellow classical fans will appreciate this guy:






Additionally: I like a lot of 90's music... Pearl Jam, Alice in Chains, Red Hot Chili Peppers. I'm not much of a classic rock guy, and there is very little country that I like. There are a few really heavy band that I like... Avenged Sevenfold, Soilwork...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 25, 2009)

♫♪♫♪♫♪
Rise agaist, Incubus, Mudvayne, Tantric, All That Remains, Metallica, Three Days Grace, Shinedown, Stone Temple Pilots, Breaking Benjamin ♫, Chevelle, Foo Fighters, Slipknot, Sick Puppies, Aveneged Sevenfold and The Vear Union...

That's most of them I think. ♫♪♫♪☺


----------



## Carson (Sep 25, 2009)

rickcube said:


> ♫♪♫♪♫♪
> Rise agaist, Incubus, Mudvayne, Tantric, All That Remains, Metallica, Three Days Grace, Shinedown, Stone Temple Pilots, Breaking Benjamin ♫, Chevelle, Foo Fighters, Slipknot, Sick Puppies, Aveneged Sevenfold and The Vear Union...
> 
> That's most of them I think. ♫♪♫♪☺



I can't believe I left out Tantric... Definitely one of the best bands of all time.. STP is awesome too.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 25, 2009)

I listen to the cube as it turns


----------



## Kuraudo39 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ummm Lots of Korean K-Pop. Since I'm Korean....
Shinhwa
Big Bang
2NE1
Brown Eyed Girls
이효리(Lee Hyori)
Wonder Girls
And some J-Pop singers
Aya Hirano
Minori Chihara
Hikaru Utuda
Ayumi Hamasaki


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 26, 2009)

I've been listening to a lot of techno as of late, but I listen to any song or genre that I like the best at the moment. Whether that be hip hop, R&B, Pop, Rock, Punk, Techno, etc.


----------



## fundash (Sep 26, 2009)

☺☻♥♦♣♠•◘○◙♂♀♪♫☼►◄↕‼¶§▬↨↑↓→←∟↔

A bunch of alt+xy things! 

BTW, I listen to Coldplay,Muse,System of a Down, The Thermals...


----------



## ianini (Sep 26, 2009)

Led Zeppelin all the way!


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Sep 26, 2009)

Simple Plan is all I ever listen to when I cube. But I also like oasis!


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Sep 26, 2009)

ianini said:


> Led Zeppelin all the way!



LED ZEPPELIN all the way around!


----------



## anythingtwisty (Sep 26, 2009)

I sometimes like quieter stuff, like Elliott Smith, Nick Drake, Ben Lee, etc., but other times I listen to earlier Muse stuff (origin of symmetry) and bloc party.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 26, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> I sometimes like quieter stuff, like Elliott Smith, Nick Drake, Ben Lee, etc., but other times I listen to earlier Muse stuff (origin of symmetry) and bloc party.



YESH I FORGOT BLOC PARTY


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 26, 2009)

Jonathan Coulton all the way 

He wrote Still Alive for Portal (which was how I found out about him), and he also writes a lot of really nice not funny songs, though his funny songs are nice as well.

The Future Soon <- one of my favourite songs of all time.
My Monkey
Code Monkey

For anyone interested


----------



## Gurplex (Sep 26, 2009)

Kuraudo39 said:


> Ummm Lots of Korean K-Pop. Since I'm Korean....
> 
> Aya Hirano
> 
> ...



hah thanks, ive liked those people for a long time now, you should try listening to Nana Mizuki (or Mizuki Nana)


----------



## Gurplex (Sep 26, 2009)

Ive been listening to
Tegan & Sara and Metric
for about a year now 

and i just found "A Fine Frenzy" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrJA5eDhh9I


----------



## elcarc (Sep 26, 2009)

anime themes are good, and theres a good variety of them too


----------



## ferpsg (Sep 26, 2009)

While i'm cubing just Queen and The Doors


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 26, 2009)

Nothing gets you more pumped about cubing than Darude - Sandstorm on full blast.


----------



## vrumanuk (Sep 26, 2009)

They Might Be Giants
Franz Ferdinand
Ok Go
XTC
The Killers(sometimes)
In no particular order (and with large holes I can't be bothered to fill at 12:30)


----------



## elcarc (Sep 26, 2009)

U.N owen was her, from the game Embodiment of scarlet devil 

its the song the mcroll was based off of


----------



## Kuraudo39 (Sep 26, 2009)

Gurplex said:


> hah thanks, ive liked those people for a long time now, you should try listening to Nana Mizuki (or Mizuki Nana)



K thx man!~


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 26, 2009)

fave song atm:






My fave album is by AAAAAGES blood sugar sex magik byt the red hot chilli peppers 

Sooo good


----------



## ooveehoo (Sep 26, 2009)

Maybe sometimes chiptunes to achieve cube-nirvana. Just like in old school gaming.


----------



## (X) (Sep 26, 2009)

Wintersun
Children Of Bodom 
Amon Amarth
Imperanon
Insomnium


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Jul 23, 2010)

rubik's cube nirvana !!!

rubik's mucic show 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAMRPcICix4


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 23, 2010)

Massive bump, but I'll take the opportunity to plug a local band-
Melodic death metal out of Ft. Collins, Colorado.




Just put out their debut record- if you like Norwegian, Swedish, or technical death metal, you'll probably like them. Fantastic musicians.


----------



## Dratini (Jul 25, 2010)

asian kung fu generation, big bang, epik high, shinee, jay chou, boa, wonder girls, uverworld, jacky cheung, andy lau, dbsk! 

+classical music like mozart and bach lol


----------



## Samania (Jul 25, 2010)

Dratini said:


> asian kung fu generation, *big bang*, epik high, shinee, jay chou, boa, *wonder girls*, uverworld, jacky cheung, andy lau, *dbsk*!
> 
> +classical music like mozart and bach lol



Hell yeah  






Yeah. I'm just so obsessed.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 25, 2010)

Why hasn't anyone said Lady Gaga yet? D:


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 25, 2010)

Lady Gaga


----------



## Samania (Jul 25, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Why hasn't anyone said Lady Gaga yet? D:



I'll say lady pasta.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jul 25, 2010)

30 seconds to mars,incubus, My Chemical Romance, the strokes.....Do you want the full list?


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jul 25, 2010)

OPM
original pilipino music
like eraserheads, parokya ni edgar etc..


----------



## Plaincow (Jul 25, 2010)

3 inches of blood, dethklok, nightwish, amon amarth, blind guardian, manowar, hammerfall, dragonforce, the list goes on.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Plaincow said:


> 3 inches of blood, dethklok, nightwish, amon amarth, blind guardian, manowar, hammerfall, dragonforce, the list goes on.


Check out the video I posted above!


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jul 25, 2010)

I generally listen to Metallica, Dream Theatre, AC/DC, and a lot of Spanish songs, Michael Jackson etc..


----------



## gyc6001 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dream Trance / Techno


----------



## y235 (Jun 26, 2011)

I listen to Sonata arctica, Dragon Force, Iron maiden, gaelic storm and some israelian bands.


----------



## Hershey (Jun 26, 2011)

Mostly rap. Lupe Fiasco, Rick Ross and his Maybach Music company, Eminem, Bad Meets Evil, Kanye West and his G.O.O.D Music company, Dr. Dre, Snoop Dogg.

For rock music, I mostly listen to 
LINKIN PARK!
And Muse.

I don't really like pop(ular) music that much,
mainstream music is mostly pretty bad. Has no meaning.


----------



## izovire (Jun 26, 2011)

Mostly Metal:

Sybreed
Fear Factory
Mnemic
The Kovenant
Scar Symmetry
Nightwish
Spheric Universe Experience
Meshuggah

and I'll list what comes to mind:

Tool
Stratovarius 
Static-X
Korn
Kittie
Ill Nino
Metallica
Deathstars 
Rammstein
Prong
AC/DC
Pendulum 
Dark Tranquility

There are a lot more but oh well.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 26, 2011)

Mainly DragonForce, Mike Oldfield and Meatloaf. I also like classical music


----------



## gyc6001 (Jun 26, 2011)

metal == that's too heavy.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 26, 2011)

Mostly Metal... Heavy, Rock... also Heavy and Kerrang


----------



## BC1997 (Jun 26, 2011)

Mostly Gorillaz, the Beatles and Linkin Park. I occasionally listen to Paramore and Avril Avigne or Eminem.


----------



## Johan444 (Jun 26, 2011)

Top 20 for the last 7 days looks like this:

Zola Jesus	
Gang Gang Dance	
Tim Hecker	
Crystal Castles	
Pantha du Prince 
MartyParty 
Memory Cassette
Joanna Newsom 
Roffe Ruff 
Vinnie Paz	
Explosions in the Sky	
Have a Nice Life	
Burial	
Salem	
Subheim	
Dosh 
Nora Keyes	
The Pains of Being Pure at Heart	
Thee More Shallows
Kode9 & the Spaceape


----------



## ianography (Jun 26, 2011)

GREEN DAY <3

I was really surprised when I was told they had 8 (almost 9) albums and over 170 songs.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 26, 2011)

While cubing i listen to jazz and rap and sometimes old cubcast episodes or ancient introductions on YouTube by famous cubers.

When not cubing, all of the above except cubecast and old cubing videos.


----------



## NeedReality (Jun 26, 2011)

I mostly listen to blues/blues rock (B.B. King, SRV, Robert Cray, ZZ Top, Joe Boanamassa, Jonny Lang, Buddy Guy, etc.). Sometimes I listen to country music because that's what I grew up listening to, though that's usually only when I'm in the car with my parents.


----------



## emolover (Jun 26, 2011)

A variety of music that is not in the mainstream

Blood on the Dance Floor
Helloween
Suicide Silence
Sevendust
Marilyn Manson
Mindless Self Indulgence
Black Veil Brides
Escape the Fate
Haste The Day
August Burns Red
Children of Bodom
Megadeth
Mudvayne
Under Earth

So basically metal, post-hardcore and a little bit of power-pop.


----------



## CommaYou (Jun 26, 2011)

mostly metal, symphonic/power/heavy and occasionally (classic) rock/pop

Sonata Arctica
Edguy
Nightwish
Hammerfall
Dream Evil
Kamelot
Rhapsody of Fire
Blind Guardian
Epica
Korpiklaani
Metallica
Iron Maiden
Stratovarius

AC/DC
Kings of Leon
Foo Fighters
Levellers
REM


----------



## Bapao (Jun 26, 2011)

Metalcore mostly.
Metal in general...
I listen to a lot of other stuff though. It's best to keep your mind open when you're learning to play an instrument.

Seen Tool fly past in a few posts. Not sure if I posted this before, but I'd like the opinion of some of the Tool listeners here:
*
Lateralus by an 8-piece koto ensemble. This is so amazing IMO.*






For those interested, the original version by Tool themselves:


----------



## Zoé (Jun 26, 2011)

CAAAAAAAAAT EMPIIIIIRE !!!

Because it just makes me jump and dance everywhere like crazy  Best band ever !


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## choza244 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have to say that I found this song thanks to Kirjava, this is so awesome!!


----------



## pi.cubed (Jun 27, 2011)

Michael Jackson.
29th Chapter.


----------



## s3rzz (Jul 1, 2011)

everything aphex twin ever made


----------



## emolover (Jul 1, 2011)

s3rzz said:


> everything aphex twin ever made


 
YOU STOLE MY AVATAR!


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jul 1, 2011)

emolover said:


> YOU STOLE MY AVATAR!


 
Yeah that's why i gave him/her 0/10 rating!
BTW I listen to your favorite martian and destorm. Lol the rubiks cube rap.


----------



## gbcuber (Jul 1, 2011)

ACDC, Ozzy Osbourne, blink 182, sum 41


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 1, 2011)

SEUNGRI, Juanes, Enrique Iglesias, Black eyed peas


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 1, 2011)

I listen to a big variation of music. Sometimes it is the Beatles, sometimes youtube singers, old Eminem songs, and some Wiz Khalifa. I also like The Killers and Coldplay


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 1, 2011)

skrillex, flux pavillion, bar 9, some deadmau5, and yea.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 1, 2011)

while cubing i listen to a variety of music but mainly i just listen to up beat music like the 300 violin orchestra or something of that sort


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 1, 2011)

Metal and electronic. I've done some growing up and death metal doesn't do it for me anymore. I've since gotten into progressive metal and instrumental "djent" stuff. I also like bands that blend the three (instrumental,metal,electronic): Animals as Leaders Just this year I opened up my mind a bit and started listening to something other than metal. No use being a spiteful, closed minded, elitist metal head anymore. I'm out of high school. Electronic is pretty sweet. I'm not too specific, it's all pretty closely related. House, drum n bass, dubstep, trance, other convaluted musical genres...

On a relevant note I support the notion that mainstream music is crap, but also have to point out that it's becoming an ironic fad in itself to listen to music that isn't mainstream for the sake of...who the hell knows. Feeling of superiority? I suppose it's rooted from a general hatred of society. Eh. Lifes more fun when you're not a downer.


----------



## teller (Jul 1, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> On a relevant note I support the notion that mainstream music is crap, but also have to point out that it's becoming an ironic fad in itself to listen to music that isn't mainstream for the sake of...who the hell knows. Feeling of superiority? I suppose it's rooted from a general hatred of society. Eh. Lifes more fun when you're not a downer.


 
You nailed it.


----------



## Owen (Jul 1, 2011)

Does anyone to music that's actually calming?


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0izf_HMaF9w


----------



## 4. (Jul 1, 2011)

Led Zeppelin
Pink Floyd
Jimi Hendrix
The Doors
Johnny Cash
Velvet Underground
Jefferson Airplane
Nirvana
CCR
Rolling Stones
Cream
B.B. King
Muddy Waters


----------



## Grzegorz (Jul 1, 2011)

I listen electronic music, preferably all.
genre, genre more precise, something something, link
'IDM', experimental, this track came from vinyl: this is played at 33rpm but can also be played at 45rpm because it has non-repetitive beats) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jch8MHAJUzE
Big Beat, Big Beat, skip to 2:37 if you don't like the song: the wicked tune kicks in somewhat later which you might recognise http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV78vobCyIo
jungle, ragga jungle, without jungle no drum&bass http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACCDZlLLV0I
ambiant, 'new age', grown up with this, i can't describe it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8dqzTl0vUI&
dubstep, (post)dubstep, preferably with subwoofer + it's Dutch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj5GMl7tIik
drum and bass, futurestep, great bedroom artist, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWZCOK7yBrQ


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jul 1, 2011)

Owen said:


> Does anyone to music that's actually calming?



Yeah. For example, Eluvium:


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 1, 2011)

Grzegorz said:


> 'IDM', experimental, this track came from vinyl: this is played at 33rpm but can also be played at 45rpm because it has non-repetitive beats) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jch8MHAJUzE


 This is some pretty unique stuff man. Is everything you listed part of this IDM? I'm liking the more ambient/low key electronic as opposed to the (forgive me) mainstream, over the top dubstep all the kiddies are listening to these days. Wubwubwubwubwubwubwub.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jul 1, 2011)

I listen to god playlist's  awesome


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 1, 2011)

Ronald Jenkees


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 1, 2011)

i also have been listening to the new transformers 3 song by linkin park


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (Jul 2, 2011)

Owen said:


> Does anyone to music that's actually calming?


 
GLaDoS- Still Alive


----------



## choza244 (Jul 2, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Ronald Jenkees


 Oh yeah, he is awesome


----------



## Forte (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Hershey (Jul 2, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> i also have been listening to the new transformers 3 song by linkin park


 
Iridescent isn't actually that new. I listened to that song long before Transformers 3.


----------



## Grzegorz (Jul 2, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> This is some pretty unique stuff man. Is everything you listed part of this IDM? I'm liking the more ambient/low key electronic as opposed to the (forgive me) mainstream, over the top dubstep all the kiddies are listening to these days. Wubwubwubwubwubwubwub.


no, not everything i listed is 'IDM'; prodigy's song i posted is true rave music. 
That you don't like dubstep is understandable, since most of the time, it sounds like someone jerking off. This style is not true to the roots of dubstep, hence it's often called 'brostep'. true dubstep (post-dubstep) is focused on true bass (150hz and lower). I like this because it's calming.=>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdbZXuhNP74


----------



## Hershey (Jul 2, 2011)

Linkin Park's most recent album, A Thousand Suns, is just amazing. I liked every song on that album really. You have to listen to songs more than one time to understand and like it though.


----------



## CubicNL (Jul 2, 2011)

Alain Clark is nice and I've been listening to this as well.


----------

